# [SOLVED] CD player not recognized - Windows 7



## theonematt (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, 

My laptop does not register that CDs or DVDs are inserted. I have researched the problem (normally being told to reinstall the hardware). After trying this, it says 'Device driver software was not installed correctly. 

The CD drive is called: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT20N ATA Device. 
I am running Windows 7 on a Toshiba laptop. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CD player not recognized - Windows 7*

Uninstall the "drive" in Device Manager and Windows will reinstall on Reboot.
Remove the Filters: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461
If the above do no work, you're optical drive is most likely faulty.


----------



## theonematt (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: CD player not recognized - Windows 7*

The link you posted got it to work. Thank you very much.


----------

